# Hacer un enlace a un libro excel que abra por una hoja



## Esgrimidor (Aug 12, 2009)

Hacer un enlace a un libro excel que abra por una hoja

Me gustaría poner un enlace en otra hoja excel o en word 2002 de un libro excel que apunte a una hoja prefijada de antemano. 

Gracias
Un saludo a todos los foreros.


----------



## OmarCR (Aug 12, 2009)

Podrias usar Hipervinculos es el tema mas comun que se me ocurre o en todo caso si tu tuvieras alguna idea en concreto podrias precisarla.

Saludos.


----------



## Esgrimidor (Aug 12, 2009)

Creo que no he sabido explicarme. 
Sí. Trato de usar un enlace o hipervínculo. Pero no un enlace que abra el libro excel sencillamente, sino que además lo abra por la hoja que se le indique........

Un enlace normal podría ser para el archivo prueba.xls el siguiente 

X:\Mis Documentos\Hojas electrónicas\prueba.xls

Este hipervínculo en word o en excel abriría el libro excel, pero si este tiene muchas hojas lo que quiero es que la abra por una determinada que yo indique en el comando anterior.

Es decir, un modificador de la línea de comandos de ejecución de excel. 

Se puedo o no se puede ?

También podría ser con un script de algún tipo, quizá con VB, pero ni idea.


----------



## OmarCR (Aug 12, 2009)

Claro que se puede mediante hipervinculos indicar a que hoja quieres que te dirija ademas tambien se peude pr Macros.

Sheets("Nombre de la Hoja a la que quieres llegar").Select


Saludos.

PDATTA: en todo caso manda tu archivo y asi podriamos tratarlo mejor.


----------



## Esgrimidor (Aug 12, 2009)

No he sabido entenderte. 
A mí me gustaría proponer como hipervínculo dentro de word. 
Ya sabes, la opción hipervínculo de word del botón derecho del ratón o en una celda pues igual. 
¿ Qué hay que poner en el campo hipervínculo ?


----------



## OmarCR (Aug 13, 2009)

Cheka esto 
*Crear un hipervínculo copiando y pegando desde una hoja de cálculo de Excel*


Abra la hoja de cálculo de Excel a la que desee vincular y, a continuación, seleccione una celda o un rango de celdas.
Haga clic con el botón secundario del _mouse_ y, a continuación, haga clic en *Copiar* en el menú contextual.
Abra el documento de Word en el que desea agregar un hipervínculo.
En la ficha *Inicio*, dentro del grupo *Portapapeles*, haga clic en la flecha
aver que tal te parece tal vez eso tepueda ayudar.


----------



## Esgrimidor (Aug 13, 2009)

Veo que no se explicarme bien. 
Así que voy a poner , esta vez , claramente mi objetivo. 

Necesito un script , probablemente un .vbs que me permita : 

Inicio - ejecutar - script.vbs : y me abra un libro excel por una hoja prefijada en el script. 

Ese script lo pondría como hipervínculo en word y también en Goldmine, la principal aplicacion para la que lo preciso. 

Es decir un programa o script en VB o en cualquier otro lenguaje que me permita abrir un libro excel por una hoja prefijada. 


A mí me da la impresión, sin entender bien del tema, que sería algo así como entrar en la configuración de excel, modificar que se abra el archivo de cierta manera y luego entrar en excel, ya que he visto en alguna parte que desde dentro se puede configurar para que un libro abra por una hoja predeterminada. 
En este caso se necesita prefijada en el script. 

Gracias


----------



## Esgrimidor (Aug 14, 2009)

Aúpale. 
¿ No se puede ?


----------



## Esgrimidor (Jan 26, 2013)

Aupa. 
No se puede hacer nada ?
Gracias


----------

